# Is ATLS for paramedics?



## waffleiron (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey all. So I'm a new medic looking for a job. My school did not contain a trauma certification course (ITLS, PHTLS, ATLS, etc.) and some of the services around here say they prefer a trauma certification. I've looked on the NAEMT and itrauma websites and PHTLS and ITLS classes are few and far between in my area. According the the ACS website, however, there is an ATLS course almost every month at the various trauma centers in the area.

Are paramedics typically able to attend an ATLS course? Do employers consider this to be an acceptable alternative to the more traditional prehospital trauma courses such as ITLS or PHTLS?


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 19, 2011)

ATLS is not appropriate for paramedics. stick with PHTLS, ITLS, or BTLS for your initial course. if you still want more education past what these three will offer then take ATLS.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 19, 2011)

SoCal is right.....ATLS really isn't geared towards medics because it is intended to teach skills that few, if any of us, can do (especially outside of the military).  Some programs will allow EMS providers to audit the courses, but you cannot be certified in ATLS unless you're a more advanced practitioner (PA-C, MD/DO, etc).


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 19, 2011)

waffleiron said:


> Hey all. So I'm a new medic looking for a job. My school did not contain a trauma certification course (ITLS, PHTLS, ATLS, etc.) and some of the services around here say they prefer a trauma certification. I've looked on the NAEMT and itrauma websites and PHTLS and ITLS classes are few and far between in my area. According the the ACS website, however, there is an ATLS course almost every month at the various trauma centers in the area.
> 
> Are paramedics typically able to attend an ATLS course? Do employers consider this to be an acceptable alternative to the more traditional prehospital trauma courses such as ITLS or PHTLS?



Unless something has radically changed, paramedics are permitted to audit ATLS courses. 

Having said that, paramedics were not able the last time I took it to take the final test or be issued a card. Infact they do not issue cards to medical students until they graduate either. 

The best you can hope for is a certificate of attendance. 

Most ATLS programs I am familiar with allow paramedics to attend only with the invite of a physician, so that may be a hurdle.

You may not get to be a full participant either. Some places that have outstanding surgical skill simulators will not permit non physicians to make use of them as the replacement "tissues" are usually around $1500 a use.

There is also a radiology component. 

I know of 2 places that have a modified ATLS program they hold for medics, but it is devoid of surgical skills and radiology. Obviously without those core skills and no final exam, there is no card issued. 

While ATLS is very basic as far as trauma surgery is concerned, if you are new, it might be very difficult to get much out of it. 

Especially don't sign up if you have to pay a couple hundred dollars for the course. The cheapest I have ever seen it offered for outside participants is $750.

The full name for the course is: Advanced Trauma Life Support for Doctors.


----------



## waffleiron (Mar 19, 2011)

Dagnabbit. I knew it was too good to be true. There are literally 7 upcoming ATLS courses in Massachusetts in the next 3 months. I definitely don't have $750+ to spend on that either. 

I guess I'll just have to wait it out until a PHTLS or ITLS class appears around here again.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here in Florida you can Audit the course also but you cannot take the test or get a card


----------



## JeffDHMC (Mar 24, 2011)

Find yourself a good MOI lecture and you'll be sorted.


----------

